# Maintenance light reset



## bigmt3792 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey vortex,
I’m about to do my 10,000 mike oil change and I can’t figure out how to reset the interval. I searched here and everywhere and it’s all for the old Tiguan. And info is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

bigmt3792 said:


> Hey vortex,
> I’m about to do my 10,000 mike oil change and I can’t figure out how to reset the interval. I searched here and everywhere and it’s all for the old Tiguan. And info is much appreciated. Thanks



My manual says the following (I have an SE 4Motion in the U.S.):

-switch off the engine
-press and hold the 0.0 button in the instrument cluster
-switch on the ignition
-release the 0.0 button
-one after the other, the following messages appear in the display:
reset oil service?
do you really want to reset inspection?
-which ever one you want to reset, confirm it by pressing the 0.0 button. 
you should see a confirmation that it has been reset.

This is on page 27 of my owner's manual.


----------

